

Intel’s spending plan raises more worries - mtgx
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/intels-spending-plan-raises-more-worries-2013-01-18

======
cpleppert
Intel's process advantage was always based on competing against less well
funded competitors who expect not to be able to keep up with intel. Now that
their competitors are actually spending to develop new process technologies
the business model has changed and now Intel has to provide value over the
default ARM solutions in emerging markets. We have already seen some
competitors in the space (TI) exit.

As process designs continue to improve x86 will improve compared to ARM but
the backward compatibility of ARM over time will place means that Intel can't
expect to just be competitive if it expects to be successful. Add in the
double whammy of the transition from desktop and notebooks to more mobile
devices and intel's existing backward compatible proposition doesn't look so
good.

